
Apple’s rise from being nearly bankrupt to market leader under Jobs - shivkapoor
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/09/28/apple%e2%80%99s-rise-from-nearly-bankrupt-to-market-leader-under-steve-jobs/
======
shivkapoor
As Paul Graham said at YCNYC, Jobs has been a true "cult leader" and look how
that worked out for Apple.

